# belt tension



## Nick Amb

Hi. New forum user. I have an 826 old school machine. I had my local small engine guy replace a blown engine on it, runs awesome. One problem. The impeller and augers keep running even when disengaged. My safety hand grips aren't operational. I'd like to make whatever adjustments needed so that when it is disengaged, it is disengaged. Any help with adjustments, appreciate it.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Welcome to the forum! 

It sounds like your belt(s) is too tight. Maybe there's a tension adjustment that you can just loosen. Check your manual, and/or check the auger controls from the handle down into the base of the machine for an adjustment. 

Or maybe the belt is too short for the new engine (the new engine may be a bit taller than the old one, for instance). I'm assuming that the pulley size wasn't changed during the engine swap.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

If you take off the belt cover usually there is an adjustable tension pulley to the auger belt. There is a screw to the Tension pulley(in middle of that pulley) and you need to back it off. so instead of pulley where it is you need to back it off a quarter of an inch by loosening that screw. Say you are on right side of machine... auger housing is to your immediate right... left is towards middle of machine..... right is you move pulley towards tire/outside of machine towards your belly(haha). That should do it(Tighten nut).
If not move another quarter of an inch towards you but do it in small increments see if augers still run after releasing auger handle. It might stop the augers but you do not want it so loose so when you hit snow the belt slips. Check condition of belts do they look fresh or cracked and shiny???? Might want to replace if the later.


When I typed this RED had not commented yet....Sorry Red.


----------



## RedOctobyr

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> When I typed this RED had not commented yet....Sorry Red.


No need to apologize! I'm not familiar with this actual machine, so your explanation was a lot better than mine, thanks.


----------



## 1132le

Nick Amb said:


> Hi. New forum user. I have an 826 old school machine. I had my local small engine guy replace a blown engine on it, runs awesome. One problem. The impeller and augers keep running even when disengaged. My safety hand grips aren't operational. I'd like to make whatever adjustments needed so that when it is disengaged, it is disengaged. Any help with adjustments, appreciate it.



Your local engine clown should have made sure he checked that after install
Iam sure he charged you plenty make him fix it


----------



## Nick Amb

1132le said:


> Your local engine clown should have made sure he checked that after install
> Iam sure he charged you plenty make him fix it


Well, I wound up moving like 80 miles away. Never noticed it til this season, as he fixed it at the end of last season. Otherwise I would


----------



## Nick Amb

thanks for the replies, I'll go see if I can back the tensioner off a bit. Not sure if there is a screw there or not. Must be.


----------



## JLawrence08648

If the belt is one size width smaller than called for the auger will spin.


----------



## Nick Amb

I don't see a screw on the tensioner..all i see is a nut/bolt combo (7/16) but it doesn't really adjust


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Nick it is a nut and bolt...loosen the nut and the pulley wheel will slide to and fro.....


I said screw but I meant nut and bolt....


You should see a groove on the tension arm where pulley is on??? if not then might not be adjustable...


----------



## Nick Amb

ok gotcha thank you!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Nick Amb said:


> Hi. New forum user. I have an 826 old school machine. I had my local small engine guy replace a blown engine on it, runs awesome. One problem. The impeller and augers keep running even when disengaged. My safety hand grips aren't operational. I'd like to make whatever adjustments needed so that when it is disengaged, it is disengaged. Any help with adjustments, appreciate it.



Nick what model do you have throw some model numbers out there.....The blower # not 826 the actual model #itself and then your newer engine numbers.......If you want.


Helps the forum help you!!!!


Drop a pic if you can.....


Welcome by the way!!!!!


----------



## RedOctobyr

And if you're unsure of the best approach, posting pictures of the area (including the adjuster) could help.


----------



## Nick Amb

Ok jd SN is blacked out almost. Is it stamped anywhere other than the tag?


----------



## Nick Amb

Jd plate


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Nick is that black bracket in photo suppose to be there after pulleys and before chute in photo????


It looks like to me the engine sheave/pulley needs to go towards the chute a wee bit.


Your drive belt has a groove in it looks like it is misaligned. 



You should probably replace that belt. It looks like tension pulleys are ahead of(more towards auger housing) than engine pulley. Engine pulley belt slots should be centered over drive plate & auger plate(big silver discs belts go on inside blower). 



Can you take a couple picture of the idler pulleys from the side at eye level...same level across top of belts but not too close if ya get me???


----------



## Nick Amb

Yes I sure can..off to work now. The black bracket is supposed to be there. I am thinking the belt guide might be too tight.


----------



## Town

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Nick is that black bracket in photo suppose to be there after pulleys and before chute in photo????
> 
> 
> It looks like to me the engine sheave/pulley needs to go towards the chute a wee bit.
> 
> 
> Your drive belt has a groove in it looks like it is misaligned.
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably replace that belt. It looks like tension pulleys are ahead of(more towards auger housing) than engine pulley. Engine pulley belt slots should be centered over drive plate & auger plate(big silver discs belts go on inside blower).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a couple picture of the idler pulleys from the side at eye level...same level across top of belts but not too close if ya get me???


I think you are right about the misalignment. Looks like a one piece crank wheel drive pulley and impeller pulley, so a spacer on engine side of the pulley assembly would align the both pulleys with their idler pulleys.


----------



## Lottstodo

By the look of the photos, it kinda looks like the engine is not sitting square to the rest of the machine. Almost looks like it is sitting cocked to the left at pulley end. I see someone replaced the motor, the first thing I would do loosen the engine and see if you can line everything up with the holes that are currently used, and if not look at what it would take to make the holes to where the engine and all pulleys line up. I would do this before trying to add spacers or bending things to fit.

Photos can be deceiving but with your problem and what was done I think most of the problem is engine alignment.


----------



## Cutter

Lottstodo said:


> By the look of the photos, it kinda looks like the engine is not sitting square to the rest of the machine. Almost looks like it is sitting cocked to the left at pulley end. I see someone replaced the motor, the first thing I would do loosen the engine and see if you can line everything up with the holes that are currently used, and if not look at what it would take to make the holes to where the engine and all pulleys line up. I would do this before trying to add spacers or bending things to fit.
> 
> Photos can be deceiving but with your problem and what was done I think most of the problem is engine alignment.



I totally agree. I believe the engine is not sitting where it needs to be. Loosen and adjust the engine block, and I think it will greet you with a big smile.
Anytime,anyone has changed, altered, or fixed a machine, always look in the area of their repair. I had a A/C Compressor Clutch in an 84 Olds Cutlass fly apart and destroy my hood because a mechanic didn't replace a split ring properly. Always check to see if the problem is a recent repair.:surprise:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Listen to the boys that makes sense to me as well engine looks off to left and would account for belts being misaligned also. Even if you straighten that engine pulley it looks as though it still needs to be adjusted toward front of SB a bit. Although as Lotts and Cutter said if you loosen engine bolts and try not to only straighten the engine left to right you might be able to shift it forward a bit too. As others have also stated whomever did the engine swap did not take too much care....Rush job not done well.


Measure twice cut once!!!! 



Belt guide would not put a groove in your drive belt it is the Drive tension pulley making that groove in the middle of your drive belt due to engine sheave/pulley being misaligned.


----------



## Nick Amb

I got it. Moved the guide just a smidge. The grove in the one belt is a my bad, before new Motor I had the belt wrong...here are pics and a short vid


----------



## Nick Amb

Video. https://youtu.be/gdcac_ekr1U


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Hey alright...Glad to see...


----------

